# Won $300.00 at disnrey vacation club drawing



## jjking42 (Oct 23, 2012)

We just got back from a great cruise on the Disney Magic.
We had no intentions of buying any DVC points but it was only one hour and we won the $ 300.00 drawing. No pressure just information. They wanted to make appointments for one on one Q & A later. We were out with the 300.00 and gone. I was surprised how many club members used thier points to book the cruise. It is a very poor return on their value. They would have been much better of renting a DVC club out, and then paying cash for the cruise


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you!!!!!

There are plenty of members who use points.  

Yes, many think it is a poor value - but when you have the points/extra points for whatever reason, not much vacation time and don't want the hassle of renting them out, it's great to have that option.

We have cruised DCL four times (Eastern, Western, West Coast and 11 N. Med).  Each time two cabins reserved and we always used a combination of points and cash.  

Years ago, hubby's vacation time was very limited and we had the points.  Never wanted the hassle of renting them out.  Years down the road (last few years) - we had extra points banked each year for a few years due to family medical and subsequent deaths with family members (4 within 16 months).  I also calculate my points at the m.f. rate and not the going rental rate.

It might not work or make sense for some but I am fine with it and that is all that matters.  The members on these public forums are only a small percentage compared to the total number of DVC members.  I know - many are not as educated  We are cruising again in July - three cabins.  Hubby and I on points and I am paying for two other cabins (5 people)- cash.  

I hope you had a great time - was this your first cruise?  Would you cruise again?  I hope it met all your expectations


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 23, 2012)

jjking42 said:


> we won the $ 300.00 drawing



Woo hoo!  Nothing better than hearing your name called for the win!  



AnnaS said:


> We have cruised DCL four times (Eastern, Western, West Coast and 11 N. Med).  Each time two cabins reserved and we always used a combination of points and cash.
> 
> Years ago, hubby's vacation time was very limited and we had the points.  Never wanted the hassle of renting them out.  Years down the road (last few years) - we had extra points banked each year for a few years due to family medical and subsequent deaths with family members (4 within 16 months).  I also calculate my points at the m.f. rate and not the going rental rate.



We have a cruise booked for this summer as well.  Because we are going during prime season, using points are cheaper than paying cash, when I calculated how much each point cost us.  My DH does not want to deal with renting points out, either.  He'd rather just make the reservation.  

Are you able to use points for the first person in the room and pay cash for the second in the stateroom?  We had enough points this year to reserve for one room and we paid cash for the second.  I wondered if it was possible to do a combination of options for one room.  And I wondered the same for  Adventures by Disney, one person points, the second with cash.  I haven't crossed that bridge yet, so I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 23, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Woo hoo!  Nothing better than hearing your name called for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can mix reservations in one room, but each person must be paid for only one way, you cannot pay with points  for say the  first and HALF of the second and fill in with cash. 

We are travelling over next spring and used combo of points and cash for two rooms. 5 people on points, 2 on cash...

Interesting, I didn't think the economics were so bad for the points portion...I think it was around 15 or so percent savings over the website ( does that sound right)...now I didn't look for any specials or anything, so who knows but we are on a peak time cruise and not very flexible with room cat. Anyway, we only use our DVC points every 2-3 years ( as planned wehn purchased) so its ok if I have not absolutely maximized value. I am among those who would much rather just get the reservation booked and off my plate. I rent out several non-DVC weeks every year, but just didn't feel like figuring out how to handle a DVC rental --Not as straight forward  as a regular fixed week rental.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, as stated above.  One person on points and one on cash is fine.  Just know the cash needs to be paid in full at the time of booking, plus the exchange fee.  Also be aware of the cancellation policy.


----------

